# looking for a particular knife brand



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a friend in new mexico who occasionally has sent me a gift of knives. They have silver-colored handles, possibly nickel, or brushed stainless (one she sent has a bright nickel handle with two little screws, it was a small paring knife - the others brushed metal, possibly stainless). 
I lost a couple - they were the best paring knives, with thin sharp blades, easy to keep sharp, and a wonderful potato peeler, good enough to peel asparagus with a downward motion, as well as a really good chef's knife and japanese style chef knife. 
She said they were from an outlet or a factory down in New Mexico (or nearby - she's from Alamogordo - i don;t know what that might be close to). 
I would ask her but she will just buy me a bunch of knives and she's way too generous as it is. I thought i might be able to find them online. 
thanks
p.s. lest you think i'm careless with my knives, i had a kleptomaniac in my house for a period, who took weird things like forks, mirrors and, i believe, knives. At least the knives made sense to take. they were great.


----------



## vacat (Nov 9, 2008)

I personally like Cutco knives the best. They never seem to dull and have never let me down before


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That could be most anything. Most makers have added a full metal line up to their mix with the success of Global knives. Googling for different outlet malls in Alamogordo didn't pop up anything to indicate what it might have been or even the dealer.

Phil


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I've tried many different knives without gettinginto expensive brands, and these are far superior. What i like about them is that the blades are really thin, they keep their sharpness and they are easy to sharpen or whatever you call it with a steel (I can slit the top of soft bread dough with them before baking, and that really requires a razor sharp blade) and i misuse them all the time (they stay in my drawer, with the other stuff). I think my friend said there was a factory near them, but knowing how americans drive hours without thinking twice, it could be over state lines too.


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

Could some of them have been Rada cutlery? Check at www.radacutlery.com.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Siduri,

I don't know of any major knife manufacturers in the American Southwest. Your best shot is going to be contacting your friend and insisting on paying for new knives, obviously an argument you'll lose, and then sending them a get-even gift of some kind. 

Your description of the handles reminded me of Wusthof Culinar and Henckels Twin Select -- but as Phil said a lot of makers put metal handles on. And your description of the blades makes it obvious that they're stamped and not forged -- Culinar and Twin Select are both forged, so it isn't them.

Good luck with the search,
BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Siduri,

I don't know of any major knife manufacturers in the American Southwest. Your best shot is going to be contacting your friend and insisting on paying for new knives, obviously an argument you'll lose, and then sending them a get-even gift of some kind. 

Your description of the handles reminded me of Wusthof Culinar and Henckels Twin Select -- but as Phil said a lot of makers put metal handles on. And your description of the blades makes it obvious that they're stamped and not forged -- Culinar and Twin Select are both forged, so it isn't them. If I had to, I'd guess Chicago Cutlery but wouldn't put money on it.

Good luck with the search,
BDL


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

wow, you know, i think this is them. Thanks so much angry bob. 
Thanks to all of you for your replies. 

I realize these may not be the best but they really work for me. I have no place for knife holders, i have many people using the kitchen at times, and it's all i can do to keep them from using my knives as screwdrivers (i have tried threatening to cut off the hand of anyone who ruins a knife, but of course i can;t carry it out) so i like these very robust knives. i can peel a potato or an apple in half a minute and they have the greatest carrot peelers, that do a great job at peeling asparagus without gumming up.
thanks


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

Siduri, 

I'm glad I could be of some help.


----------

